# pop music you love , or i deprofundis



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dinosaur Jr Pieces (song)
Tad : Dementia
Neil Young : Hitchicker or Angry world
Marian Faithfull: sleep
My bloody Valentine :Blown a wish
Hayden: Tree Loundge theme song* from the cool indie movie hail *steve* , mister *Buscemi*

Ghost World movie about a record collector is me, said my sister , this movie rule too.
Ahh indie movie, sorry for this out of the blue meli melo fiasco, i wanted to point out the following.

:tiphat:


----------

